# Oscar, young Raggie in need of a loving home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oscar is looking for a forever home - if you are interest please contacted Helen (West Midlands) 01384 397206 [email protected]










Name: Oscar
Colour/Pattern: Blue Tabby Colourpoint
Age: 2.5 years old
Sex: Male Neuter
Location: West Midlands
Contact: Helen

*About the cat*
Oscar is a blue tabby point neuter. He is two and half years old,

He is a friendly and very chatty ragdoll. He loves to sit on your lap or on the bed. He will follow you round the house like a little dog. He loves company so needs someone that is home for most of the day he is not used to children or dogs.
ragsrescue


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I just fell in love again. I hope Oscar finds a wonderful home!!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you - I will let you know!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, shame he doesnt like dogs! He is stunning.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

He's adorable, sending good homing vibes his way.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Awww, shame he doesnt like dogs! He is stunning.


I know ive been looking for ages but none like dogs ive even offered to foster lol


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> I know ive been looking for ages but none like dogs ive even offered to foster lol


I think thats the problem i have looking for a rescue, i have 5 dogs and the rehoming places dont seem to like that


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The problem generally is that a lot of the cats have been in homes where they have been frightened - perhaps where dogs haven't been supervised when the cat was around etc (same with young kids); so they may have developed habits such as spraying (though not all) etc hence they end up in the rescue. It obviously wouldn't be fair to put them back in a similar environment. 

However we do get some cats who are fine with dogs.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I understand that completely. Im hoping one will come up at some point but i just dont seem to get any response from the rescues i've applied to 

If nothing comes of them, i guess i will have to look into getting a kitten again but im in no rush so will see what happens.


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Eveyone,

just to let you know oscar has found a lovely new home, he is going to be missed, and was a pleasure to look after.

helen (his foster mom)


----------

